# x800 Pro temps!



## kayone (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi got my new spinky x800.. what sort of temps are average? load/idle


----------



## air_ii (Nov 24, 2004)

Idle 35 celsius, after 4h of playing far cry - not more than 65 at xt pe clocks (525 core and 550/1100 mem). That's thanks to ATITool's new fan management (fan at 67%). This is on stock ATI cooler.


----------



## IIDX (Nov 24, 2004)

Hmm...with my stock Sapphire x800 pro VIVO...I get about 35-40 while idle, I go up near 60 during games and benchmarks...I have read that the x800 pro can be stable all the way up to 100, that's when you have to freak out and turn your computer off 
Just make sure you tell atitool to jack the fan speed up to 100 whenver it goes over...50 degrees say.


----------



## marco (Nov 24, 2004)

My X800 Pro --> XT clocked @ 520/530 goes as high as 85 °C.
Completely stable though (after hours of intensive gaming).

ATI claims that up to 100 °C is ok, but the components life will be shortened by high temperatures.
They will last just... few years....       ... not a problem for me. At all.   

Marco


----------



## kayone (Nov 24, 2004)

cheers for the help guys


----------

